# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  सभी  सदस्यों से एक् छोटी से अपील फोरम के हित  में ..........

## Devil khan

*सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार .....

दोस्तों मैं आप् सब से एक् छोटी सी अपील करना चाहता हू ...आशा है आप् सभी सहयोग करेंगे 


दोस्तों जैसा की आप् सब को मालुम होगा की हमारे प्यारे फोरम में कुछ उथल पुथल हुयी है .........कारण आप् को पता है फोरम से प्रबंधन द्वारा नियामकों को हटाए जाना 

दोस्तों इस वक्त का समय थोडा तनावपूर्ण है .........लेकिन ये समय हमारे मिल कर रहने का है 

जैसा की आप् सब जानते है की प्रबंधन कोई भी कार्य के पीछे सिर्फ एक् ही मंशा होती है फोरम की तराक्की ,और शान्ति 

आप् सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की प्रबंधन के इस फैसले का सम्मान करते हुए उन्हें उनका कार्य करने दे ...........धन्यवाद 




आप् सब से मेरी इतनी गुजारिस है की इस समय जब इस वक्त फोरम पर कोई भी नियामक नहीं है तो कृपया सभी सदस्य एक् दूसरे का सहयोग करे .....

और कुछ बातो का ध्यान रखे .....जब तक नए नियामक नहीं आ जाते 

१ .  सभी सदस्य मिल जुल करे रहे और किसी भी किस्म का विवाद ना करे 

२.   सभी वरिष्ट सदस्य नवागत सदस्यों की मदद करे 

३.   फोरम में किसी भी किस्म का असंतोष पैदा ना होने दे 

४.   कोई भी सदस्य व्यर्थ के विवादों से दूर रहे ...किसी भी किस्म का विवाद ना होने दे 

५.   नियमों का ध्यान रखे .........धन्यवाद 




दोस्तों ये फोरम हमारे घर जैसा है .....हम सब ने इसे मिल जुल कर बन्या है .....तो इसका ख्याल भी हमें रखना चाहिए 

आप् सब खुद में एक् नियामक है .......फोरम के लिए आपकी भी नैतिक जिमेदारी है ........................



आशा करता हू सभी मित्र अपनी तरफ से पूर्ण सहयोग करेंगे ...........अगर मेरी बाते किसी को बुरी लगी हों तो मैं माफ़ी चाहूँगा आप् सब से ...................धन्यवाद*

----------


## lion444202

OK THANKS............................................  ...........

----------


## Devil khan

> Re: अन्य सूचनाएं |
> 
> pathfinder
> 
> 
>     मित्रों, फोरम में प्रतिदिन बढ़ते असंतोष, कलह, पलायन की प्रवृत्ति और कतिपय प्रबंधन सदस्यों की नियमन त्रुटियों के कारण नियामकों के अधिकार निरस्त कर दिए गए हैं |सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि वे फोरम में शांतिपूर्वक सहयोग करते रहें| शीघ्र ही आवश्यकतानुसार नए नियामक क्रमशः चयनित किये जायेंगे|
>     धन्यवाद|


प्रशाशक महोदय का सन्देश

----------


## Devil khan

> Re: अन्य सूचनाएं |
> *
> pathfinder
> *
> 
>     मित्रों, फोरम में प्रतिदिन बढ़ते असंतोष, कलह, पलायन की प्रवृत्ति और कतिपय प्रबंधन सदस्यों की नियमन त्रुटियों के कारण नियामकों के अधिकार निरस्त कर दिए गए हैं |सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि वे फोरम में शांतिपूर्वक सहयोग करते रहें| शीघ्र ही आवश्यकतानुसार नए नियामक क्रमशः चयनित किये जायेंगे|
>     धन्यवाद|


प्रशाशक महोदय का सन्देश

----------


## Chandrshekhar

डेविल भाई ने बिलकुल सही कहा हम सदस्यों को अभी अतिरिक्त सयम ओर अनुशासन की आवश्यकता है ॥

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल भाई ने बिलकुल सही कहा हम सदस्यों को अभी अतिरिक्त सयम ओर अनुशासन की आवश्यकता है ॥


सुक्रिया चाँद भाई

----------


## Teach Guru

डेविल भाई आपका हुक्म सिर आँखों पर .................

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल भाई आपका हुक्म सिर आँखों पर .................



dost ये हुकुम नहीं निवेदन है .........वैसे आपका नया सिग्नेतर झकास है

----------


## Raman46

यैसे  समय  में हम  सब  को  धीरज  से काम  लेना होगा / शांति सौहार्द तथा प्रेम का एक  मिशाल कायम करना होगा / भाईचारे तथा दोस्ती के सही मायिने को सच कर दिखाना होगा / खास कर नये सदस्यों से मैत्री भाव का परिचय देना होगा / आने बाले हर सदस्य को अपना हितैसी मान कर चलना होगा / अपने -अपने इगो को तिलांजलि  देनी होगी, तभी बनेगा एक नया माहौल और यही होगी आप सब की फोरम प्रेम / 
धन्यवाद दोस्तों ...........रमण

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल भाई आपका हुक्म सिर आँखों पर .................



dost ये हुकुम नहीं निवेदन है .........वैसे आपका नया सिग्नेतर झकास है

----------


## Devil khan

> यैसे  समय  में हम  सब  को  धीरज  से काम  लेना होगा / शांति सौहार्द तथा प्रेम का एक  मिशाल कायम करना होगा / भाईचारे तथा दोस्ती के सही मायिने को सच कर दिखाना होगा / खास कर नये सदस्यों से मैत्री भाव का परिचय देना होगा / आने बाले हर सदस्य को अपना हितैसी मान कर चलना होगा / अपने -अपने इगो को तिलांजलि  देनी होगी, तभी बनेगा एक नया माहौल और यही होगी आप सब की फोरम प्रेम / 
> धन्यवाद दोस्तों ...........रमण





सुक्रिया रमण भाई

----------


## Krish13

डेविल भाई बहुत अच्छी बात कही आपने
मुझे पूरी आशा है सभी सदस्य आपकी बात पर अमल करेगे॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

बिलकुल सही बात है.  हमें जब तक नियामक नहीं हैं तब तक ही नहीं हमेशा ये बात ध्यान में रखनी होगी की ये फोरम है जो हम आप सबसे मिलकर बना है. यहाँ केवल विचारों की दोस्ती है और विचारों की दुश्मनी. वर्ना किसी का किसी से क्या लेना देना. अगर केवल एक बात हम मान कर चलें की समाज में विशेषकर भारत जैसे देश में जहाँ पर तमाम प्रकार की संस्क्र्तियाँ पायी जाती हैं वहां पर सबके विचार एक जैसे कैसे हो सकते है. दिक्कत केवल वहां पर आती है जब हम अपनी सोच को दुसरे पर थोपने की कोशिस करते हैं.  अगर कोई आपकी बात नहीं मान रहा तो न माने क्या फर्क पड़ता है.. जबरदस्ती मनवाने के चक्कर में ही विवाद होते हैं. सबके अपने अपने विचार हैं जरूरी नहीं सब उससे सहमत हों. 

अगर केवल ये सोच मानकर चलें तो कभी विवाद नहीं होंगे. क्योंकि मतभेद केवल विचारों में ही रहें तो अच्छा है उनको कभी भी व्यक्तिगत ना होने दिया जाए कभी कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी

----------


## Devil khan

> डेविल भाई बहुत अच्छी बात कही आपने
> मुझे पूरी आशा है सभी सदस्य आपकी बात पर अमल करेगे॥



सुक्रिया कृष् भाई

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छी बात हे अब हमे विवादों से दूर रहना चाहिए 
वैसे भी प्रबंधन ने अच्छा कदम उठाया हे 
कुछ वर्तमान नियामक केवल रेड कार्ड देने के लिए ही आटे थे 
कुछ अच्छे भी थे वर्तमान नियामक*

----------


## Devil khan

> बिलकुल सही बात है.  हमें जब तक नियामक नहीं हैं तब तक ही नहीं हमेशा ये बात ध्यान में रखनी होगी की ये फोरम है जो हम आप सबसे मिलकर बना है. यहाँ केवल विचारों की दोस्ती है और विचारों की दुश्मनी. वर्ना किसी का किसी से क्या लेना देना. अगर केवल एक बात हम मान कर चलें की समाज में विशेषकर भारत जैसे देश में जहाँ पर तमाम प्रकार की संस्क्र्तियाँ पायी जाती हैं वहां पर सबके विचार एक जैसे कैसे हो सकते है. दिक्कत केवल वहां पर आती है जब हम अपनी सोच को दुसरे पर थोपने की कोशिस करते हैं.  अगर कोई आपकी बात नहीं मान रहा तो न माने क्या फर्क पड़ता है.. जबरदस्ती मनवाने के चक्कर में ही विवाद होते हैं. सबके अपने अपने विचार हैं जरूरी नहीं सब उससे सहमत हों. 
> 
> अगर केवल ये सोच मानकर चलें तो कभी विवाद नहीं होंगे. क्योंकि मतभेद केवल विचारों में ही रहें तो अच्छा है उनको कभी भी व्यक्तिगत ना होने दिया जाए कभी कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी




बहुत ही अच्छी बात कही मित्र आपने .........धन्यवाद

----------


## Devil khan

> *बहुत अच्छी बात हे अब हमे विवादों से दूर रहना चाहिए 
> वैसे भी प्रबंधन ने अच्छा कदम उठाया हे 
> कुछ वर्तमान नियामक केवल रेड कार्ड देने के लिए ही आटे थे 
> कुछ अच्छे भी थे वर्तमान नियामक*



बैड भाई आपके विचारों के लिए बहुत सुक्रिया ............

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> 
> 
> 
> आप् सब से मेरी इतनी गुजारिस है की इस समय जब इस वक्त फोरम पर कोई भी नियामक नहीं है तो कृपया सभी सदस्य एक् दूसरे का सहयोग करे .....
> 
> 
> अवश्य मित्र......
> 
> ...



..................

----------


## groopji

*बहुत ही प्रशसनीय कार्य किया है मित्र 

आशा है आपके इस सार्थक आग्रह का ख्याल 

फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपना अनुशाशन दिखा कर करेंगे
*

----------


## badboy123455

> *बहुत ही प्रशसनीय कार्य किया है मित्र 
> 
> आशा है आपके इस सार्थक आग्रह का ख्याल 
> 
> फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपना अनुशाशन दिखा कर करेंगे
> *


*
अवश्य दिखा कर करेंगे अनुशाशन:)*

----------


## nitin9935

डेविल भाई आपकी इस पहल का दिल से स्वागत करता हूँ और मैं तो आपके साथ हूँ ही साथ ही आशा करता हूँ की सभी सदस्य आपके इस आग्रह को मानेंगे

----------


## Devil khan

> *बहुत ही प्रशसनीय कार्य किया है मित्र 
> 
> आशा है आपके इस सार्थक आग्रह का ख्याल 
> 
> फोरम के सभी सदस्य अपना अनुशाशन दिखा कर करेंगे
> *




धन्यवाद ग्रुप जी ...........

----------


## Rajeev

> बिलकुल सही बात है.  हमें जब तक नियामक नहीं हैं तब तक ही नहीं हमेशा ये बात ध्यान में रखनी होगी की ये फोरम है जो हम आप सबसे मिलकर बना है. यहाँ केवल विचारों की दोस्ती है और विचारों की दुश्मनी. वर्ना किसी का किसी से क्या लेना देना. अगर केवल एक बात हम मान कर चलें की समाज में विशेषकर भारत जैसे देश में जहाँ पर तमाम प्रकार की संस्क्र्तियाँ पायी जाती हैं वहां पर सबके विचार एक जैसे कैसे हो सकते है. दिक्कत केवल वहां पर आती है जब हम अपनी सोच को दुसरे पर थोपने की कोशिस करते हैं.  अगर कोई आपकी बात नहीं मान रहा तो न माने क्या फर्क पड़ता है.. जबरदस्ती मनवाने के चक्कर में ही विवाद होते हैं. सबके अपने अपने विचार हैं जरूरी नहीं सब उससे सहमत हों. 
> 
> अगर केवल ये सोच मानकर चलें तो कभी विवाद नहीं होंगे. क्योंकि मतभेद केवल विचारों में ही रहें तो अच्छा है उनको कभी भी व्यक्तिगत ना होने दिया जाए कभी कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी


जेबा जी मैं आपके विचार से बहुत प्रभावित हुआ है और मैं इस विचार पर अमल भी करुगा |
धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> dost ये हुकुम नहीं निवेदन है .........वैसे आपका नया सिग्नेतर झकास है


 अरे जब बड़े भाई निवेदन करे तो हम उसे हुक्म मानकर ही उसका पालन करना उचित समझते है भाई.....

----------


## mantu007

*जियो मेरे शेर ..............अब शांति से सभी प्राणी रहेंगे .ये मेरा विश्वास है*

----------


## man-vakil

*जब कभी तरसे न दुश्मन भी मेरे,
तो भला क्यों तरसेंगे यूँ दोस्त मेरे,
दीये हथेली पर जलाकर रखेंगे हम,
क्यूँकर काटेंगे ऐसे वो गहरे अन्धेरें,
मन-वकील बनके साथी चलेगा संग,
फिर क्यों हो अकेले यूँ , ऐ दोस्त मेरे....*

----------


## monieda

सही उद्देश्य से भरे इस सूत्र और इसमें सम्मिलित सदस्यों को सलाम |

----------


## Devil khan

> *जियो मेरे शेर ..............अब शांति से सभी प्राणी रहेंगे .ये मेरा विश्वास है*





> *जब कभी तरसे न दुश्मन भी मेरे,
> तो भला क्यों तरसेंगे यूँ दोस्त मेरे,
> दीये हथेली पर जलाकर रखेंगे हम,
> क्यूँकर काटेंगे ऐसे वो गहरे अन्धेरें,
> मन-वकील बनके साथी चलेगा संग,
> फिर क्यों हो अकेले यूँ , ऐ दोस्त मेरे....*





> सही उद्देश्य से भरे इस सूत्र और इसमें सम्मिलित सदस्यों को सलाम |



आप् सब के सब्दो से प्रेरणा मिलती है मित्रों .................

----------


## draculla

*वाह फोरम का यह स्वरुप बहुत ही बढियां और प्रेणादायक है. ३ दिन से फोरम पर एक भी नियामक नहीं है और लेकिन देखने योग्य बात है की फोरम पर कोई विवाद भी नहीं हो रहा है.सभी सदस्य शांति से फोरम पर विचर रहे है और शांति बनाये रखे हुए है.ऐसे माहौल के लिए मैं हम सभी सदस्यों को बधाई देता हूँ. जिन्होंने ने प्रस्थिति की गंभीरता को समझा और फोरम को रुचारू रूप से चलने में अपना पूर्ण सहयोग दे रहे है. इस तरह के सौहार्दमय वातावरण को देखकर मैं यह महसूस करता हूँ की इस फोरम को नियामकों की जरुरत ही नहीं है. यदि सभी सदस्य ऐसे ही सहयोग देते रहे तो सिर्फ छोटी मोटी शिकायत ही रहेगी, जिसका निपटारा पाथ जी भी कर लेंगें.

सभी नियामकों के हटाते ही फोरम में कुछ परिवर्तन भी दिखने लगे है.
१.सभी सदस्य आपसी मेलजोल से रह रहे है.
२.कुछ ऐसे सदस्य नियमित आने लगे है जो फोरम पर कभी कभार ही दिखते थे.
३.कोई विवाद नहीं दिख रहा है.
४.किसी भी सदस्य को कोई समस्या नहीं है.
५.सदस्य अपने मनोरंजन पर पूरा ध्यान दे रहे है.


अत: मैं सभी सदस्यों से यही आग्रह करूँगा की वे फोरम पर इसी मेलजोल के साथ रहे..*

----------


## dev b

आप ने बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र 


> डेविल भाई ने बिलकुल सही कहा हम सदस्यों को अभी अतिरिक्त सयम ओर अनुशासन की आवश्यकता है ॥

----------


## dev b

ड्रेकुला जी मै आप से सहमत हु .....इस समय सभी सदस्य खुश है और आपसी ताल-मेल भी पूरा है 


> *वाह फोरम का यह स्वरुप बहुत ही बढियां और प्रेणादायक है. ३ दिन से फोरम पर एक भी नियामक नहीं है और लेकिन देखने योग्य बात है की फोरम पर कोई विवाद भी नहीं हो रहा है.सभी सदस्य शांति से फोरम पर विचर रहे है और शांति बनाये रखे हुए है.ऐसे माहौल के लिए मैं हम सभी सदस्यों को बधाई देता हूँ. जिन्होंने ने प्रस्थिति की गंभीरता को समझा और फोरम को रुचारू रूप से चलने में अपना पूर्ण सहयोग दे रहे है. इस तरह के सौहार्दमय वातावरण को देखकर मैं यह महसूस करता हूँ की इस फोरम को नियामकों की जरुरत ही नहीं है. यदि सभी सदस्य ऐसे ही सहयोग देते रहे तो सिर्फ छोटी मोटी शिकायत ही रहेगी, जिसका निपटारा पाथ जी भी कर लेंगें.
> 
> सभी नियामकों के हटाते ही फोरम में कुछ परिवर्तन भी दिखने लगे है.
> १.सभी सदस्य आपसी मेलजोल से रह रहे है.
> २.कुछ ऐसे सदस्य नियमित आने लगे है जो फोरम पर कभी कभार ही दिखते थे.
> ३.कोई विवाद नहीं दिख रहा है.
> ४.किसी भी सदस्य को कोई समस्या नहीं है.
> ५.सदस्य अपने मनोरंजन पर पूरा ध्यान दे रहे है.
> 
> ...

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला जी मै आप से सहमत हु .....इस समय सभी सदस्य खुश है और आपसी ताल-मेल भी पूरा है


बस ऐसा ही बना रहे तो नियामकों की कभी जरुरत ही नहीं रहेगी.

----------


## dev b

मित्रो माफ़ करना कुछ कडवी बात बोल रहा हु ....फोरम पर असंतोष का कारण कुछ कतिपय नियामक द्वारा निरंकुस्ता है ......यंहा  तक की एक नियामक जी ने तो अपनी गलती को छुपाने के लिए मेरा सूत्र ही गायब कर दिया और सारे सबूत भी गायब कर दिए वो तो शुक्र है की इस बात के गवाह चन्द्र शेखर ji और भी कई अन्य  मित्र है ....मित्रो गलती हर इंसान से हो सकती है ...गलती को छुपाने की बजाये गलती को स्वीकार करते हुए आगे गलती ना करना ही बड़प्पन है

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल मित्र फोरम पर नियामको की फ़ौज की जरुरत ही नहीं है ....बस हम सभी को इस फोरम को अपना परिवार समझना है 


> बस ऐसा ही बना रहे तो नियामकों की कभी जरुरत ही नहीं रहेगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामको का रोल फोरम सहयोगी का होना चाहिये, ना की थानेदार का ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

3 दिन मैं एक भी विवाद नहीं , लगता है प्रशासको ने बीमारी को पहचान लिया है, अमुशासन के लिये सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद ॥

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल मित्र ...आप ने ठीक कहा .....नियामक अगर होते भी है तो उन को सभी सदस्यों के साथ इस परिवार रूपी फोरम के  मुखिया की तरह से व्यवहार करना चाहिए ना की ताना शाह का 


> नियामको का रोल फोरम सहयोगी का होना चाहिये, ना की थानेदार का ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल मित्र ...आप ने ठीक कहा .....नियामक अगर होते भी है तो उन को सभी सदस्यों के साथ इस परिवार रूपी फोरम के  मुखिया की तरह से व्यवहार करना चाहिए ना की ताना शाह का


जी हाँ सही फरमाया आपने .....सु प्रभात आपको जी, पहली बार इतनी सुबह आपको देख रहा हूँ मित्र .....

----------


## dev b

आप को भी सुप्रभात मित्र .........आज जल्दी जाग गया था मित्र 


> जी हाँ सही फरमाया आपने .....सु प्रभात आपको जी, पहली बार इतनी सुबह आपको देख रहा हूँ मित्र .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप को भी सुप्रभात मित्र .........आज जल्दी जाग गया था मित्र


मित्र रोज सुबह 5 बजे जागता हूँ, मॉर्निंग वॉक करके फोरम पे आ जाता हूँ ॥

----------


## dev b

जी मित्र .................मै लेट जागता हु 


> मित्र रोज सुबह 5 बजे जागता हूँ, मॉर्निंग वॉक करके फोरम पे आ जाता हूँ ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी मित्र .................मै लेट जागता हु


अब रोज आज की तरह जाग जाये

----------


## T.H.S.

> *सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार .....
> 
> दोस्तों मैं आप् सब से एक् छोटी सी अपील करना चाहता हू ...आशा है आप् सभी सहयोग करेंगे 
> 
> 
> दोस्तों जैसा की आप् सब को मालुम होगा की हमारे प्यारे फोरम में कुछ उथल पुथल हुयी है .........कारण आप् को पता है फोरम से प्रबंधन द्वारा नियामकों को हटाए जाना 
> 
> दोस्तों इस वक्त का समय थोडा तनावपूर्ण है .........लेकिन ये समय हमारे मिल कर रहने का है 
> 
> ...


*     सही कहा भाई आपने ,फोरम को बिबाद ,लफड़े ,झगड़े से दूर रखना चाहिए ...सभी की इक्छा कुछ सिखने ...बताने ....और मनोरंजन की होनी चाहिए .....फोरम में अच्छे दोस्त बनाओ ....बेकार में बिबाद झगडा करके किसी को कोई फायदा नहीं .........*:nono:

----------


## Devil khan

*सभी सदस्यों का सुक्रिया अपने विचार रखने के लिए और फोरम को अपना कीमती समय और ...अमूल्य विचार ,मेहनत देने के लिए .............मेरा फोरम कमाल*

----------


## Devil khan

*फोरम के सभी सदस्यों का बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया ....जिन्होंने तीन दिन नियामकों के बिना  गुजारने में प्रशाशन को पूरा सहयोग दिया ...........सदस्यों को हार्दिक बधाई बिना किसी विवाद .बिना किसी लफड़े झगड़े के ...ये फोरम कितना शुन्दर दीखता है ..........इन सब का श्रेय फोरम के सभी सदस्यों को जाता है ...जिसके लिए सभी सदस्य तारीफ़ के हक़दार है .........सभी मित्रों को दिल से धन्यवाद और सुक्रिया*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> जेबा जी मैं आपके विचार से बहुत प्रभावित हुआ है और मैं इस विचार पर अमल भी करुगा |
> धन्यवाद


जर्रानवाजी के लिए शुक्रिया भाई साब.. भाई ऐसा कुछ है नहीं ये तो विचार हैं जो हमें अपने संस्कारों और अपने अग्रजों से मिले है अगर आपको अमल करने लायक लगते हैं तो जरूर करें मगर अपने रिस्क पर मेरी कोई जिम्मेदारी नहीं है हा हा हा. 
सभी से अनुरोध है की दुश्मनी केवल विचारों तक ही सीमित रखें उसको व्यक्तिगत कभी भी किसी भी स्तिथि में न होने दें ...

----------


## Devil khan

> जर्रानवाजी के लिए शुक्रिया भाई साब.. भाई ऐसा कुछ है नहीं ये तो विचार हैं जो हमें अपने संस्कारों और अपने अग्रजों से मिले है अगर आपको अमल करने लायक लगते हैं तो जरूर करें मगर अपने रिस्क पर मेरी कोई जिम्मेदारी नहीं है हा हा हा. 
> सभी से अनुरोध है की दुश्मनी केवल विचारों तक ही सीमित रखें उसको व्यक्तिगत कभी भी किसी भी स्तिथि में न होने दें ...



बिलकुल सही कहा राम भाई आपने .............

----------


## badboy123455

> बस ऐसा ही बना रहे तो नियामकों की कभी जरुरत ही नहीं रहेगी.




*आमीन................*

----------


## Devil khan

दोस्तों आप् सभी का सहयोगात्मक रवैया तारीफ के काबिल है ................धन्यवाद

----------

